# AKC Competitors



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is for *anybody* who shows in AKC wether it would be Conformation, Jr.Showmanship, Obedience, Agility, and Rally, with your Goldens. This can be with your current dogs, dogs of the past, and future dogs. 

Write a little Bio. for them, include pictures, brags, honorifics, and any funny rings stories you may have. Tell about em...was there any 'road blocks' you had to go through in order to get somewhere? Please include their AKC registered name, call name, and sire and dams name. Also include pictures that were taken at shows, at home and any videos you may have of ring appearances you many have. 

And always remember...
:worthless

HAVE FUN WITH THIS!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

NO ONE DOES??? Awww...come on I know there are a few of you out there...let's hear about your dogs!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I want to do obedience with Keira. I just haven't had to time to work on it at all. Or motivation or interest, lately. I'm working on that 

My Whippets enjoy lure coursing and conformation (one did, one eventually will).


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OH Jenna!! Obedience is LOADS OF FUN!!  Get up and get movin' you two will do GREAT!! 

Is that Rigby or Epic in that picture? He is a beauty!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's Rig ten years ago...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Since Jenna showed off her Whippet can I show off Angel My Flat Coat?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Angel's show career So Far...*

Got her @ 8 wks old from a local breeder who is adimit about showing, agility, etc...
She will be 2 yr old in May. So far she has won 5 1st place ribbons, 1 Best of Breed and 2 Winners Reserve...Here is her BOB pict from June 06.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sure why not!!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Dog #1 - Dusty aka Dustin' for Gold (ILP 98463). Rescued from a shelter at age 5. Earned Canine Good Citizen, CDX. Competed in Utility, but got "retired" while I trained my second more promising dog. Dusty also trained for flyball for a year, but I stopped him on that this year at age 11, he just didn't have the stamina. Funny story: He rescues me from chipmunks brought home by the cat. He helps train dog #2. He did nursing home visits for a while, although not a registered therapy dog, just allowed in the visitation program via a temperment test. Of my two boys, the one labeled by the public as "cute." He once appeared in the J&J Dog catalog jumping a bar jump.

Dog #2 - Heron Acres Sand Dune Hobo aka "Bo". Rescued out of Michigan and made his way to South Carolina. The rescuer researched his pedigree and was able to get him fully registered. He came to me with a WC. Earned a Canine Good Citizen, CD and most recently CDX. He has a difficult story of lots of medical issues and is now healthy. His story includes having been rescued one time to enter an assistance dog program, but he flunked and ended back in a shelter. One of his medical issues required the removal of his front nails. A very sensitive boy, my friends say he has claimed me as his own. He runs when the chipmunks get loose! Of my two boys, the one labeled by the public as "handsome." The hugger of people, I expect one day he'll make a good therapy dog.

In my signature, Dusty is on the left and Bo is on the right.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, Caryn... you started this thread. Where's the bio for YOUR dog?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, I somehow completely missed this thread when you started it. I'll chip in and add Jersey's bio (or his bio-so-far at least...) 

Ambika's No Place Like Home CD, CCA, CGC, TDI (Jersey)
Jersey is 2 years old and he is simply the most wonderful dog to work with. Although he's the first dog I'm technically training for competition, I am certain that he is spoiling me and they won't all be this easy! I don't count our first show, 3 days last February, because Jersey had an allergic reaction to *something* in the building at the fair grounds causing his eyes to swell up and we only made it through everything to group exercises on Sunday, after 2 incredibly stressful days and multiple trips to the vet. So, discounting that, he received 4 novice legs in 8 or 9 show days (crap, now I can't remember), receiving his CD in late September 2007. The only exercise he ever blew was the down/stay, and I found that as I got my nerves under control that definately improved. Luckily for me, he's doing even better with me leaving the ring/room, so hopefully that speaks well for Open! Anyway, back to the point he received a pair of 195s and a 192.5, far above what I was expecting! 

He was evaluated for and passed his Certificate of Conformation Assessment (CCA) in early October 2007. And we passed our CGC/TDI about 3 weeks ago. I'd love to do some work with him at the VA, but right now things are just a tad too busy to get into it.

We are also training for agility and have dabbled with some field training (which he loves, but I'm not sure if we'll be able to train consistently next summer with me working) and we hope to pursue titles in these fields at some point. We've done one agility show (2 days) so far, and I think we did about as good as we could without receiving a single leg. Downed bar here, refusal on the chute there, and only one missed contact all weekend. I think I'm the one who needs the work there... but we're learning this together and having a blast doing it!! Hopefully we'll get some more ring experience starting in the spring when things move back outdoors. 

So that's our story so far! We go back in the ring for Open starting next month. We're entered in 3 shows, and while it would be wonderful to end the month with our CDX I'm not exactly counting on it. Of course it would help if the backyard would dry up and we could get in some decent practice! I know you've seen this photo before Caryn, but figured I'd throw it in for good measure. This was Jersey's second novice leg... he took 1st place in Novice B with a 195.










Julie and Jersey


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, I guess I should write a little about my Bogart he is a 2.5 year old male golden. I had him neutered at 8 months old and never thought I would compeed with him in anything. But our obedience school offers RallyO classes and somehow after all the basic and advanced classes with got into RallyO. I still was able to register Bogart with the AkC and his registered name is "Golden Boy BogartII" I guess someone else was just as imaginative as I was LOL. The first show I accidently touched Bogart so got a NQ but after that we had all qulifieing scores and also had a couple of 4th palces. Bogart got his Rally Novice title. Were working on getting into Advance RallyO now. I also want to get into formal obedience but need some more training. I like that I can talk to Bogart in RallyO and keep the conection with him during the course. He got his CGC at about 14 months old. We do Doggy Freestyle (doggy dancing) for fun and we have gone end of Jan and all of Feb on the weekends to the local libraries to perform with some classmates for the little kids and parents. Bogart had a ball doing it and I hope we can continue on. Last year also we started with agilty but we are still bloody beginners and no competions as of yet. Maybe someday. I think Bogart has more fun with obedience and freestyle. But for him the sky is the limit.
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Got her @ 8 wks old from a local breeder who is adimit about showing, agility, etc...
> She will be 2 yr old in May. So far she has won 5 1st place ribbons, 1 Best of Breed and 2 Winners Reserve...Here is her BOB pict from June 06.


 
Donna Buxton (the judge in your photo) is a tough nut  - nice win! I was in CA in 1997 for the Los Angeles GR Specialty. A FCR Specialty was also being held there. The woman I was staying with was very good friends with some of the FCR folks and said we had been invited to have "lunch" with them. LUNCH? It was a FEAST! Great long tables set up with the most amazing food! ONe table was all meats - even roasted turkey! Another was all side dishes. Another salads. Another desserts like I'd never seen! And the WINE! But, the best part of the whole thing was that this club got along so beautifully and had SO much fun. THe held what must have been a match - and they actually all took their armbands, tossed them into a barrel, and then everyone reached in and grabbed... You showed whatever dog whose armband you grabbed. It was a HOOT!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i hope to start agailty this summer.....


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

and to show too!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What do you want to show in Dana? And what does ur puppers look like?


----------

